# At what age is a cat considered old? Does it depend on breed or sex?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

When is a cat considered old? I know indoor cats generally live longer, and as cars get older they get less active and need to be monitored more carefully. I heard when a cat is 7 they are considered senior?? They can live anywhere from 15-20 odd years can't they?
I think today I just worked out my cats might be at least 7 and not 5! Kinda made me freak out! 
My cats are sleeping a lot more but are still very active and playful with us, their toys and each other.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I really don't know hun. I had a HUGE shock at the vets with my Bengal the other week when the vet was listening to his heart and said "He has a heart murmur" and then paused for about 15 seconds then said "that's normal for a 7 year old cat". 

Is it normal for a cat of 7 to have a heart murmur? I am still worried. . . 

My cat has defiantly mellowed out now he is 7 and so has my dog who is also 7 and apparently, according to bags of dog/cat food at 7 they should be on senior food! 

If the food is right then they spend more then half their lives (if they live to a good age) as seniors! 

-Elina


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

When we moved across country my husband left the cat he had with my parents as we considered her elderly aged 9 or 11 (husband recalls he brought her whist with a certain girlfriend, so narrowed down to being born within a 2 year window) to be uprooted as often as we were going to have to move.

That was 2002, she is now between 19 and 21. Only in the past say 6 months have I noticed any changes in her since the day I left and she moved in.

Do not regret leaving her behind though, in 2006 my Mum died and the cat helped my Dad have something to to get up for each morning. Also we have moved 8 times in those 10 years so definitely think she had a more stable life there.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`re generally classed as senior by 7 or 8.

my three that are 10 and over are still bouncing around like kittens though, but that might be their breed.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

It's all very confusing for me. I originally thought they were five. Then my husband said they must be at least seven cos we got them not long after he started dialysis at the unit (I got them from a nurse there). He was on dialysis for about four years and he was on dialysis at home while we had the cats. Then I was looking up resident evil info on the net last night and discovered it was 2005 when they released resident evil 4 for gamecube. I know we didn't have the cats back then. It's already been two years since we've been married coming up soon too, and we had the cats way before that. 
Time seems to be all messed up and going so fast.

Anyway, confusion and boring talk aside, they must only be about five. :2thumb:

...That's assuming the uk resident evil 4 date is correct.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Elina said:


> I really don't know hun. I had a HUGE shock at the vets with my Bengal the other week when the vet was listening to his heart and said "He has a heart murmur" and then paused for about 15 seconds then said "that's normal for a 7 year old cat".
> 
> Is it normal for a cat of 7 to have a heart murmur? I am still worried. . .
> 
> ...


My boy has recently been diagnosed with a heart murmur and we gotta keep checking up on him. And he is five...again...probably lol. 
He didn't have it when he was younger. Most of the time it doesn't turn out to be anything and it's a common thing they can live with and not even notice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I usually say that cats are 'middle aged' from the age of about 4-5, and are classed as senior after they are about 7-8.

That doesn't mean they act middle aged or senior of course, many cats never grow up. You must remember that cats sleep an average of 13 to 16 hours a day, so they don't particularly over-extend themselves physically. 

In terms of human age a cat ages the equivalent of 15 human years in its first year, 9 years in its second year and then 4 years every year thereafter, which means your 7 year old cats are 44 years old, so you can see what your vet is getting at.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think 7 is classed as senior but my old cat didnt act senior until he hit about 14!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i wouldnt have classed a cat as being senior or old until 10 years.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Neither would I, but that's the general opinion among vets I think!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

so what should we class cats that are between 18 and 21? ancient relics? lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never had one live past 11 before :blush:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve never had one live past 11 before :blush:


i find thats generally the average age of most cats, i know of three cats that have lived past 20 and thats from working at a cattery for 9 years.

my cat disappeared when it was 11, mum reckons he went away to die but i never believed her, he didn't act old in the slightest. The two monsters i have now will probably live until they're ancient just to spite me lol


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I wish mine would live forever. I think I'll have a breakdown when my cats go. I have had cats in the family before when I was little and the one was so friendly. But having my very own two beauties has been the most rewarding experience I've ever known. 
And they've cured me of being afraid of cat claws too. Lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My cats are 13 and 14 and I've had them since they were little kittens. They are very different though, one looks and acts old, she sleeps most of the time and has arthritis in her spine so can be grumpy if you touch her in certain places as I guess it's uncomfortable. The other one acts no different to how she was when she was 3 or 4.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i find thats generally the average age of most cats, i know of three cats that have lived past 20 and thats from working at a cattery for 9 years.
> 
> my cat disappeared when it was 11, mum reckons he went away to die but i never believed her, he didn't act old in the slightest. The two monsters i have now will probably live until they're ancient just to spite me lol


 
My kitty was 20 years and 11 months when he passed away. I loved that old boy :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> so what should we class cats that are between 18 and 21? ancient relics? lol


One foot in the graves! :lol2:



pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve never had one live past 11 before :blush:


My first cat lived to 2 months before his 17th birthday. Apart from a problem with cystitis and crystals when he was about 3 or 4, which put itself right after 2 years on c/d diet, he was incredibly fit and behaved like a kitten until his kidneys started packing up when he was over 16. Same thing with my foundation queen, she was 16 and her first daughter who was a month off her 17th birthday, and her granddaughter who made it past her 17th birthday. All of them were fit, healthy and full of fun until the kidneys began playing up, so it was fairly short from downhill to vet table.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My cats must be crazy!

Candy - pts at 18
Baldrick - pts at 21
Ginger - he is now OVER 20 but younger than 25 (this i guess will be his last month/year)

and a cat that ive adopted (who lives with me in my room) is 14


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Redirect Notice

Took me a while to find this link, my vets has this poster up for cats ages. Getting upset by this thread now thinking about my cats going one day


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My cat was nearly 18 1/2 when she was killed (no not on the road before anyone starts :whistling2. She had been diagnosed with a tumour on her thyroid so maybe would of only lived another year anyway.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I think generic moggies live longer than the vast majority of breed cats.

I honestly never expected my Dad would be taking on so many years of cat care however.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a Siamese Seal Point who died 5 weeks before she was 20 way back in the 1970's - her kidneys failed.

My two now, a tabby and a ginger are 15 :2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

My moms calico is 14, so she is 72 in human years...my god, I didn't realise just how old that was for a cat.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The cat I grew up with was pts last month... She was 17 years and 5 months old. She didn't start acting like the old lady she was until last year, really...


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

My first cat I got at the age of 5/6 and he was a teeny wee feral kitten who grew into a huge ginger tom cat, an out door cat who ruled the neighbourhood cats lol and he lived a grand old age of 28 years and I was heart broken when I lost him.

My 2 cats I have now are 8 and 7 years old this year and I just love them to bits.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aw so sorry to hear that Althamea 

28 years! Wow!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> My boy has recently been diagnosed with a heart murmur and we gotta keep checking up on him. And he is five...again...probably lol.
> He didn't have it when he was younger. Most of the time it doesn't turn out to be anything and it's a common thing they can live with and not even notice.


Okay, I am just so worried about him as he is my daughters cat and she is SO close to him he does tricks and everything for her like a dog so basically he's not allowed to die. . . ever! 

I don't think you need to worry how old your cats are. I mean it seems from reading this some live to a good old age (28! :gasp so maybe the kibble is just trying to worry us into spending more on special stuff for senior cats. 

-Elina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My rents had little choice back then on what to feed their cats as there wasn't much about in the way of brands and certainly no diet or age limit foods etc. They all lived to good old ages...though not as old as 20 odd.

Mine arnt allowed to die ever either lol!


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Many people seem to consider anything that isn't a tiny kitten as "old"!

My cats are both 1, and I'm hoping they'll live a full life, especially my girl Kevin, as she's a little bit special being the runt and all<3

My partner's previous cat, Mickey, was 8 when he died as he was hit by a car and he was in no way a "senior". He was just as cheeky and playful as a kitten, and dribbled everywhere!


----------

